# araya rm17. what's the specs?



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

can i use the same spoke length off a mavic 517? btw, what's the weight of the araya?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ahem... http://www.geocities.com/d_halem/wheel/wheel.html

Quite useful resource for older rims and hubs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

colker1 said:


> can i use the same spoke length off a mavic 517? btw, what's the weight of the araya?


According to the generally very reliable spoke calculator on www.dtswiss.com you can NOT use the same spokes. The RM-17 need 4 mm longer spokes.

For standard Shimano 100/135mm hubs, 32 spokes 3x

Mavic 517 ERD 542mm

Front le. 265 mm ri. 265 mm

Rear le. 264 mm ri. 262 mm

Araya RM-17 ERD 549mm

Front le. 269 mm ri. 269 mm

Rear le. 267 mm ri. 266 mm

Bikepro lists an ERD of 546mm for the RM-17 so there might be variations but even if the spokes are only 2mm too short i would not risk it.

I am too lazy to go into the garage and weigh them but the RM-17 are listed between 430 and 450 grams on bikepro.com

Carsten


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know about spoke length but the Araya RM series are among the best of vintage MB wheels.

The word "bombproof" comes to mind.


----------

